# Semi-Sweet Distortion - Mod to SS-3 Specs



## daria (Nov 14, 2019)

Sorry can't offer any how to's but want to ask a question if that's ok.

The Semi-Sweet is based on a Cornish SS-2. How can I convert this to SS-3 specs i.e. replace the tone pot with Hi-Cut and Lo-Cut pots? Or if there is no info available on the actual SS-3, what would be a good way to approximate this mod?

Copy of the build docs for the Semi-Sweet attached.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 25, 2019)

You can get a pcb for the SS3 at Aion Electronics now. The SS3 added a low cut control since the SS2 was bass heavy. 









						Soma Vintage Overdrive / Cornish SS-3
					

Based on the Pete Cornish SS-3 Soft Sustain overdrive pedal, originally traced by Aion FX in 2019.




					aionelectronics.com


----------



## Robert (Nov 25, 2019)

SS-3 inspired PCBs are on the way.








						Semi-Sweet Distortion 3 - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Cornish SS-3




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 25, 2019)

Robert said:


> SS-3 inspired PCBs are on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the buffer built in or is it true bypass? Oops never mind I just didn't look close enough.


----------



## Robert (Nov 25, 2019)

Buffer is built in, but it can be built either way.

These will make buffered bypass a little easier:








						3PDT Breakout Board (for Buffered effects) - PedalPCB.com
					

3PDT Breakout Board for Buffered Effects




					www.pedalpcb.com
				




I'm working on a True-Bypass / Buffered switchable 3PDT breakout board as well.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 25, 2019)

Robert said:


> Buffer is built in, but it can be built either way.
> 
> These will make buffered bypass a little easier:
> 
> ...



Awesome, yeah I've built a few Aion and VFE boards with the buffer switch.


----------



## daria (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks all.  Just saw the update that an SS-3 is coming. Aion's SS-3 looks good too.


----------



## HamishR (Mar 11, 2020)

So which connections do I use for true bypass?


----------

